# Receiving Blank Emails



## starmage (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi All:
Lucky to find this forum,
It's really strange that some of my users receive totally blank emails, subject, sender, mail content, nothing at all...
Is it possible to find out the reason or anyone has ever got such problem before? 
Any experience sharing will be greatly appreciated.

(We're using the Mdaemon mail server.)


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF :wave:

Have a look at this link and see if it helps:

http://weblogs.asp.net/whaggard/archive/2005/01/23/359217.aspx


----------

